# Rendez-vous Genius Bar



## Paroxysme (2 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Je n'arrive pas à prendre rendez-vous au genius bar sur Paris, autant à Opéra qu'au Carroussel, puis-je m'y présenter sans rendez-vous?

Sur le site, lorsque je veux prendre rendez-vous pour un Macbook Pro, il est écrit
"Aucun rendez-vous n'est disponible dans ce magasin.
Choisissez un autre magasin dans la liste ci-dessus pour vérifier les disponibilités."
Et ce pour les deux magasins.

Que faire?

Cordialement,

P.


----------



## chris2935 (2 Décembre 2012)

Salut,
il y a un nouvel apple store à Val d'Europe (centre commercial) à Serris (77) près de disney. Pas si loin de Paris en voiture. Là-bas les rendez-vous sont possibles, j'ai testé la semaine dernière.


----------



## Paroxysme (2 Décembre 2012)

Ca fait un peu loin pour moi qui suis sur Paris et qui ne dispose pas de voiture.
Pensez vous qu'il est possible d'aller au Carroussel sans rendez vous? Et quelle serait le jour/heure à privilégier?

P.


----------



## chris2935 (2 Décembre 2012)

Désolé mais je n'en ai aucune idée pour celui du Louvre... J'y ai acheté mon MBP, mais plus facile d'acheter là-bas que d'avoir un RDV visiblement 
Il y a le RER A qui va jusqu'à Val d'Europe sinon...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2012)

Ou attend un peu: les rendez vous se libèrent vite, il faut regarder tous les jours


----------



## edd72 (2 Décembre 2012)

Paroxysme a dit:


> Je n'arrive pas à prendre rendez-vous au genius bar sur Paris, autant à Opéra qu'au Carroussel, puis-je m'y présenter sans rendez-vous?



Si ça t'amuse mais dans ce cas, sur place, ils vont juste te caler un rendez-vous pour une prochaine fois (selon le même agenda que celui dispo sur le site).


----------



## Paroxysme (4 Décembre 2012)

Bah sur le site c'est marqué qu'aucun créneau n'est disponible donc bon..


----------



## maxime.renard (6 Décembre 2012)

Ils sont overbookés, le support téléphonique Applecare me l'a confirmé avant-hier... C'est même pas la peine d'essayer jusqu'à a fin des fêtes. Essaie dans un centre agréé ! 

Bon courage


----------

